# ♥Rest in Peace Heidi♥



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss <3.


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

sorry for your loss!!!!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

My heart goes out to you. R.I.P you beautiful girl! 

*HUGS*


----------



## kated (Sep 21, 2009)

I am very sorry for your Loss!


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

Thank you everyone. Its sad that her owners sent her to the game farm, she was still rideable. She was just old and didnt want to be in a pasture with a bunch of other horses... "/
I miss her sooo much and I wish I could have said goodbye.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

so so sorry. *hugs* she looks like she was a beautifull horse. R.I.P Heidi.


----------

